# Bachmann Spectrum Caboose



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I was at the Bachmann site and saw where they have the long caboose. First of all, about what era is that from? Next, it talks about being DCC, DC, etc. What does DCC have to do with a caboose?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The long cabooses were built starting in the 1900s, and lasted on the D&RGW through the end of their operations. Some still survive; either in use on tourist/museum operations or on static display (and a few in lucky individuals' back yards. 

The "DCC" is relative to the lights. You can install a DCC decoder into the standard 8-pin socket inside the caboose to use a DCC controller to turn on the various lights should you be using DCC and wish to do so. 

Later, 

K


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey:

The Bachmann Spectrum long caboose is a really great car. It will look great behind an Bachmann K-27 or the Bachmann Connie. In my mind it is a little too modern to be pulled by a 4-4-0. Those would have pulled a smaller caboose. 

You have been asking a lot of great questions and we're glad to help, but I think that if you can find a garden railway club in your area and visit some garden railways, many of your questions will be answered. Seeing these trains in real life is a lot better than reading, sometimes conflicting, information from us.

If you would tell us where you live, I'm sure that there is a club or individual near you who would be happy to show you around and let you see the answers to some of your questions.


Chuck


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck's absolutely correct! The 4-4-0's are 1870's up to 1890's generally speaking. This Long-Caboose is from the 1920's onward (again, generally speaking.) Since the C's and the K's pretty much_ were _the motive power for narrow gauge operations after consolidation (becoming the D&RGW) this Long-Caboose definitely would look perfect! As to DCCing the caboose, it sure seems a helluva lot of extra stuff just so you can remotely "flip the switch" on and off! For the 4-4-0's I would use a bobber but even those would have to be "retro'd" to look correct! The nice thing about modeling the early to mid 20th century narrow gauge is that both the bobber and the long-caboose were still being used!


----------

